
Business Chat – A whole new way to talk to companies - jakobdabo
https://www.apple.com/ios/business-chat/
======
jonathanpeterwu
This is a primarily large company focused initiative. You’ll need to work with
apples partner integration chat providers to build on it. It’s invite only at
this point.

------
uyuioi
Setting up WhatsApp business is far easier. Cannot work out at all how to use
this. Seems if you’re a big company dw Apple will come to you.

------
djyaz1200
They keep announcing this as if it's a new thing but it has been in beta for a
couple of years. If/when they are serious about this being a real
communication channel between companies and customers they should provide a
simple API and registration process like Twilio.

------
MR4D
The idea seems cool, but finding information on how to get setup as a company
with business chat has proved somewhat elusive for me.

